# How far south?



## rthensley (May 7, 2007)

I am in western Virginia. My office is closed January, 12th - 15th. Hope to take an extra day or two off and make a trip south to fish. Trying to throw together a cheap (camping) trip to surf/pier fish. Could also bring my canoe if there would be suitable water. Not looking to catch big fish. Would be nice to have a chance to catch something to keep & eat. I am around 11 hours to either Sebastian Inlet, or Tampa. Would like to not have to drive any further than that, although if another hour or so would make a difference, I could live with that. Not looking for any secret spots. Just a general idea of any areas I need to look at. 

I guess the perfect place for me would be a campground where I could launch my canoe and fish, and where I would not have to drive very far to surf/pier fish. 

My noob questions:

How far south will I have to go to have a better chance of catching fish?

Atlantic or Gulf side, or does it make a difference?

Any campground suggestions?

Thanks,
Trevor


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Check out Long Point park, near Sebastian inlet. Perfect time of year for ya.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Check for red tide before you go. They are having red tide in the Sarasota area of the Gulf. My friends in Venice FL. also have red tide. Google FL. Red Tide to see.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

http://myfwc.com/research/redtide/statewide/


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

solid7 said:


> Check out Long Point park, near Sebastian inlet. Perfect time of year for ya.


Solid they said you were gone, good to see you back.

How far South do I need to get before the snow turns to clear warm water and Snook instead of Snowy Owls like here on OBX?


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hello, Garboman, nice to see you still active around here. Definitely not gone - life just took a shift over the last few years. I've been traveling all over God's creation, so less time to get into trouble here. 

I'm in the middle of the state on the coast, and folks around here are bundling up like they're on an Arctic expedition. It's 45 degrees. LOL

Stay within 3 miles of the water, and between the intercoastal and the Atlantic, and you won't be seeing any flurries. 5 miles inland, and that's a whole different story.


----------



## rthensley (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for the information. 

Long Point Park is booked. Looks like a great place though.

So far I have found 2 options in NW Florida. Ochlockonee River State Park, and a KOA Campground in Perry. Anyone have thoughts about either of these places?

Going to continue looking today.


----------



## rthensley (May 7, 2007)

Looks like there is a primitive campground .5 mile from Sebastian Inlet State Park. $21/ night. Like that. No showers. Have always wanted to fish that place.


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Ochlockonee River SP would be my choice....you would be very close to having fishable water with the canoe cuz you would be right on the river. St George Island is about 45 minutes from there, too. If you were interested in fishing off the surf or shallow bay fishing, anyways. Can't really speak for Perry KOA.


----------



## Clifferent (Mar 15, 2014)

I would check out some of the WMAS and State Forests around area you want to go. Usually cheap or free. There is also Ocala National Forest. If it were me I would go around Orlando/Daytona or south of there.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

solid7 said:


> Hello, Garboman, nice to see you still active around here. Definitely not gone - life just took a shift over the last few years. I've been traveling all over God's creation, so less time to get into trouble here.
> 
> I'm in the middle of the state on the coast, and folks around here are bundling up like they're on an Arctic expedition. It's 45 degrees. LOL
> 
> Stay within 3 miles of the water, and between the intercoastal and the Atlantic, and you won't be seeing any flurries. 5 miles inland, and that's a whole different story.


Even on the Beach Road up on the OBX there was ice for three days straight. Seen a few Florida license plate Minivans pulled over stuck in the ice with the occupants cold stunned

Miss the Drama on this site, it is like an old folks home site these days


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

WELL, I DO BE DAMNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ole semi- liquid "0" done got out on work release.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

wdbrand said:


> WELL, I DO BE DAMNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ole semi- liquid "0" done got out on work release.


You out too, Looks like the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## CurtisFlorida (Oct 4, 2014)

:fishing:Man, it looks like bad timing for the fishing here with the cold front hitting again, Good luck though. I hope you are far enough south to get some fish.


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

its not just the cold, its the east winds and dirty water that's killing us.....we need a break


----------



## Chewi (Mar 19, 2018)

solid7 said:


> Check out Long Point park, near Sebastian inlet. Perfect time of year for ya.


Sup man, where 'ya been?


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Chewi said:


> Sup man, where 'ya been?


I been around. I've been bouncing around a bit over the last few years. I'm currently trying to narrow my life and adventures down to a 10,000 mile radius.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

wdbrand said:


> WELL, I DO BE DAMNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ole semi- liquid "0" done got out on work release.


How did I miss this????

It should be just about time for you hilbillies to come out of hibernation. I'm guessing that your beard should just about be down to your knees about now...


----------

